# -= What would you use other than clamps? =-



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Some may know me as "The woodworker with only one clamp" but I've been using different techniques and so far have gotten myself around most glue ups. I would like to know what you would use other than clamps. At the moment I mostly use bricks, rope, rubber bands and anything heavy.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Bob Villa has an idea:


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

For small stuff I've used tape and clothes pins.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Masking tape works great!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Battery cable clamps are wicked strong.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Inner tubes. Depending on how you cut them you can get some really big rubber bands and they're strong. 

I also like these


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Cool tip Charlie, thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Will throw Pinch Dogs into the mix.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://kk.org/wp-content/archiveimages/archives/pinchdogs2.gif&imgrefurl=http://kk.org/cooltools/archives/1143&h=166&w=200&sz=18&tbnid=BYo9KkdB7I2SbM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=99&zoom=1&usg=__We-97gIaoy2xzP2friDfIhdP5o4=&docid=fPBlizHRmwiyoM&sa=X&ei=2STcUYmNPiwKlxoGoBg&ved=0CGAQ9QEwBQ&dur=3740


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Ropes with a tourniquet work pretty well too, especially for chair legs.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I use hot hide glue. On most joints you don't need clamps. Masking tape helps with alignment but well fitting rub joints just don't need clamps. Gotta love HHG.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Do you have a workbench with dog holes?
If so, a pair of wedges work really well.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Strap or web clamp. One does the job of four! You can also use ratcheting straps used to hold down cargo.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

Wedges, ropes, wheigths, anything at hand


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

I've used my vise for many glue ups, don't know if it could be considered a clamp or not


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

for many things I use a super glue and an accelerator. so in that case I just use my hands. (be careful not to glue the fingers together!!)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

A couple of these pinch dogs….


----------

